# 4020 3 point won't come down



## 71cat (Jun 28, 2020)

This is the first time on this site, I have been a mechanic for the past 21 year working on Ag and construction equipment for the same company.
I had a neighbor ask me to look at his 4020 tractor to see why he is loosing hydraulic functions.
I am sure I found the issue with a cracked pick up tube for the transmission charge pump.
I got everything put back together and now the 3 point will not go down. It goes up correctly but not down.
I had the rock shaft housing off, I decided instead of taking a chance of bending the draft control lever I would remove the valve housing off. what did I do wrong?
everything was working before I took it apart, it just would suck air into the hydraulic system from the cracked tube


----------

